
Information may be a fifth state of matter - robgibbons
https://www.inverse.com/innovation/information-could-be-a-fifth-state-of-matter/
======
TimTheTinker
This is kind of ridiculous.

On the one hand, information and matter are inextricably linked... you might
say matter itself is merely composed of information -- the matter's current
state, combined with unchangeable laws governing state transitions over time.

But the idea that we're creating more information than there ever has been
_from a physics standpoint_ is absolutely preposterous. The physical world is
absolutely jam-packed with information that's already there -- the exact
location and state of each particle of matter is information. As far as
physics is concerned, we're merely rearranging that information... but have no
fear that there will be any physical inflection point if we continue to
rearrange bits on hard drive platters.

